# Need auger belt for old Craftsman snowblower



## ruggles531 (Apr 30, 2013)

I purchased a Craftsman 8/26 snowblower off Kijiji a few years ago. Late in the season this winter the auger belt came off and upon inspection appears to be ripped. I looked up some instructions online and was able to pull it off. The problem is I don't know what to replace it with. The sticker which lists the part number has worn off and I wasn't supplied a manual. I therefore don't know how old this is and what replacement is needed.

Are these fairly standard?

I did find a guy on Kijiji selling the exact same model as mine, the link to his ad (with pictures is attached). Apparently he is having trouble sourcing a belt as well.









Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ruggles do you have a model number??? I believe it is in back between the handlebars between the wheels...will help.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am guessing this is the one but will wait for your model number first.

Sears/AYP-Roper V-Belt 41740 | 41740


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I verified mine by reverse lookup but in a pinch, I'd take it to Napa and get one of their equipment belts.


----------



## ruggles531 (Apr 30, 2013)

My wording wasn't that clear I just realized. Unfortunately the sticker/plate that has the part number for the snowblower has worn off. The sticker itself is there but is so old that the numbers are completely gone.

I did get ahold of the guy posting his similar blower on Kijiji and his unit has part number CD44 52850. I tried a Google search on that part number but I can't find anything. I should mention that we're both in Canada...perhaps our part numbers are different??

I still have the original belt but any numbers on it have worn off also. How are drive belts measured? It's easy enough to measure the width, but what about the length?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

One way to measure it is to take a big piece of rope and tie it around the pulleys. Unfortunately that can be difficult with an idler pulley in the mix since it is designed to be kind of long. It might come down to buying a few different sizes and going with trial and error and seeing what works. If you buy them locally it should be pretty easy to take the other ones back. You might be able to take a tape ruler and wrap it around the pulleys as well. Most snow blowers use 1/2" for the width on the auger. Another method could be straight line measurement between the center of the 2 shafts, double that and then add half the diameter of each pulley size. That will give you the tight size and then just add 1/2" or 1" to allow for the clutch to let go.

Depending on how badly your old belt is ripped you could try measuring that. That would also give you a starting point to know what to look for.

Whatever you do, good luck.


----------



## ruggles531 (Apr 30, 2013)

I still have the old belt. It's 1/2" wide. If I pinch the ends of the belt together it measures 16-3/4" between the loops. Does that make this a 34" belt then??


----------

